# Moteur de recherche Google, pas Bing !



## Arielle Boddewyn (11 Janvier 2014)

Rebonjour,
Mac OSX Lion moteur de recherche Google par défaut mais Bing s'est installé et pas moyen de le supprimer.Que faire ?Merci.


----------



## Deborah (11 Janvier 2014)

Il faut aller dans les préférences Safari, Général et choisir votre navigateur par défaut


----------



## Arielle Boddewyn (11 Janvier 2014)

C'est ce que j'ai fait Google est mon moteur de recherche mais c'est Bing qui qui s'ouvre à la place de Google&#8230;.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2014)

Arielle Boddewyn a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai fait Google est mon moteur de recherche mais c'est Bing qui qui s'ouvre à la place de Google.



T'as installé un truc pas net.

Au hasard, le dernier DivX ?


----------



## Arielle Boddewyn (13 Janvier 2014)

en plus ce Bing je ne l'ai pas installé c'est lui qui S4EST installé.Il doit se sentir bien chez moi
mais cela ne m'arrange pas du tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------

Désolée faute de frappe Qui s'EST installé
Pourvu que quelqu'un puisse me donner une solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2014)

Arielle Boddewyn a dit:


> en plus ce Bing je ne l'ai pas installé c'est lui qui S4EST installé&#8230;.Il doit se sentir bien chez moi
> mais cela ne m'arrange pas du tout.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------
> ...


On va se mettre de suite d'accord : il n'y a rien qui s'installe sur un Mac sans intervention humaine, et généralement sans celle de l'administrateur. Si tu es la seule utilisatrice de cette machine c'est toi qui l'a installé et personne d'autre.

Tu n'auras pas de solution tant que tu ne réponds pas aux questions.

As-tu installé DivX ? La dernière version propose justement, en option cochée "oui" par défaut, l'installation d'un champ de recherche Bing dans les navigateurs.

Si ce n'est DivX, essaye de te souvenir des derniers programmes que tu as installé avant d'être harcelée par Bing.

Et regarde ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/virer-bing-1235755.html


----------



## Arielle Boddewyn (14 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas installé DivX.Sur mon Mac je ne fais que lire des mails et en envoyer;Jouer sur FB à Candy Crush .J'ai déjà regardé dans mon historique les sites que j'ai regardé et il n'y a rien d'anormal et je ne me souviens à aucun moment d'avoir coché un truc spécial.La seule chose que j'ai essayé d'installer c'est Dropbox car j'ai reçu tout un reportage photos d'une fête où je suis allée.
Merci pour les conseils et je vais encore bien regarder en espérant que je trouve la solution.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Arielle Boddewyn (14 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour tes conseils Moonwalker,

C'est fait Bing est parti et Google est de retour.J'ai été sur le lien .malwaretips.com.uninstal

et le miracle ( on est pourtant pas à Lourdes )  a eu lieu.

Bonne soirée.


----------

